# "Rebecca's Horse"



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Acrylic on canvas. My first horse.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

This is the first time I've been intimidated by a subject, for the exact reason you stated. I've heard so many horror stories about how difficult horses are to do properly. I guess I should stretch my perceived limits more often. I really appreciate the feedback, Chanda.


----------

